# Counterfeits and what to look for...(short video)



## cutlerylover (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok guys, here is another example of todays counterfeits in the knife industry...I purchased these 5 knives for myself as a novelty...I know it sounds strange but I like to own a few knives like this to show non knife people what to look out for when buying knives...When I show off my collection to people or if they ask about ym knives I also give them a lesson about knives in general, and I use these as examples of whats fake, and why...I find counterfeits to em interesting, no matter what an item is be it a knife, a hat, or anythgin else, there are usually some kind of fake out there to replicate it at a cheaper cost...Now with these knives here there is a copyright issue because fake logos are beiugn used on them to pass them off as brand name knives...Anyway I wanted to post this info for the new guys and maybe even some of the vets to look out for these...I will NOT say where I bought these though because I know the moderators do not want that info spread in case someone else wants to buy them purposefully to sell...But I know some of you already know where I got them...I cna tell you they came directly from CHINA, big suprise right, lol....


ok, I made a short video just showing each knife real quickly to give you a perspectuve on size a little and the markings...


http://s131.photobucket.com/player....p282/cutlerylover/IMGP0095.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


1st knife ) This knife looks to be a copy of the gerber air ranger, although it is marked smith and wesson, I know this is a fake just by the design, no other markings are found on the knife...


2nd) ok, now this oen is crazy, lol, 1st off it has a big R on the pivot screw...is this suppose to be representign chris reeve? thats what I thought when I 1st saw it, but maybe I am strange, lol...then you have some other markihns on the handle, I saw the MT to be maybe missrepresenting microtech? Obviously these are not logos, but im my eyes poor atempts to give away some kind of false representation of the knife...Ok, now again the smith and wesson logo, but this is obviously not one of their models, lol, but here is the kicker, they went the extra step and marked the blade "titanium 440 steel" huh, lol, wow what a deal at like $8 I paid for it, hahahaha...


3rd) ok, now this one is about the closest thgin I have ever seen to the real deal in terms of looks and feel...they took a design for a $30 knife and made it into a $7 knife...Now this is scary because the quality is pretty close to the real one, lol, when you fake a benchmade you know its a fake, but when you start to fake lesser knives its harder to tell the dsifference, the onyl way I figured this one was a fake was because the markigns were wrogn (it does not have the smaller markings on the tang of the blade liek the real ones) and I noticed that on the real ones the scres match the camo finish, so if there is a black stripe across the screw area the screw will also be black, but not with this one...This is a hard one to detect....


4th) this oen is clearly marked Gerber, but this is a design I have never seen before by them...plus the quality reflects the fact its a $8 knife...which was the average price for these knives excluding the last one which was $12, the counterfeit benchmade...but I got these for free, I have been broke alot lately and I happen to have someone pay me back this way...


5th) Ok this one makes me mad the most, because its representign a good knife compnay poorly, a fake SW or fake gerber is not as bad as this...now this one feels similar to the real one in size and weight, the textured G10 is identical...what gives this away is the poor fit and finish, the scales do not line up with the liners and it just feels rough in the hand...also, the serratiosn is another dead giveaway on this one...Im not sure if the 910 comes in combo edge off ahnd, but I do no those are not beenchmade serrations...the video does not show it well, but on the back it is marked 154cm...YEAH RIGHT, lol...the frotn logo is similar to benchmades, but to a veteran minute detaisl gives it away, like the size of USA, and the fact that the buterfly has antennas, but come on, to most people at 1st glance its legit...now the site I got it from showed the clip with the benchmade block letters like the real one, but this one came with a plain clip...Also, it came with a real benchmade box...so buyers beware, the box does not mean its real....


So I hope some of you learned a thing or two and now know what to look out for...there are plenty of other fakes out there, not copies Im talking about counterfeits...So beware...there were about 5 more knives on the site I got these from that were taken off from complaints, which is great! So when you see knives like these keep up the emails and letters! I know it seems hipocritical that I bought these and I am against them, but like I said I got them for examples to teach poeple about them...thats all...I also do this with Zippos, another hobby of mine is collectign zippos, and in the zippo world there are plenty of counterfeits as well...To me these are teachign tools, but like I said, please if you see them somewhere contact the companies they are representing and tell them where and when you saw them...

I will post pictures when I can...

Please excuse any typos this thread may have, I tend to post without checking...


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all the time+effort+money you put in for our benefit, i really appreciate it and keep up the good work 

John


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> Thanks a lot for all the time+effort+money you put in for our benefit, i really appreciate it and keep up the good work
> 
> John


 
Thank you John! I never midn the time and effort, the money well, I am always broke , but these are affordable enough to pick up every now and then, probably the only knives I actually bought in years, lol, I like to trade for new knives, that way I get to try something out thats new to me for the cost of shipping somethgin I already own...:thumbsup:

By the way, if anyone has anythgin else to post about co8unterfeits please feel free to add it to this thread, any expereinces, or pictyures of some, or maybe even just how much you despise them lol...


----------



## cdosrun (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Cutlery Lover,

Thank you for the examples and thread I am not sure if these are what you are after as my example is more of a copy than a counterfeit so I will happily take the photos off if you would like.

I have a few Spydercos but most of my knives are for use in the kitchen and I happen to like the Global ones; I did however, make the mistake of buying one on EBay. When the knife arrived the edge was completely rolled and it simply doesn't feel like the 'real thing', I did tell the seller and he sounded genuine in not realising it was a fake so I just notched it up to experience.







I have put the counterfeit knife in the middle of a couple of my other Globals. Firstly, it doesn't have sand in the handle like the others and sounds hollow and tinny when tapped on a surface. The finish on the knife also feels rough compared to the others.






This photo also shows that the dots are 'wrong', the upper knife is the real Global with shallower dots in the handle, whilst the fake has deeper, more pointed dots.






The 'G' of the word Global is indicative of a fake, there should only be a very small space between the descender at the top of the letter and the horizontal bar in the middle.

The biggest disappointment is the steel, it seems really quite soft and needs quite frequent sharpening but I do use it and will continue to until I can afford to update my collection.

Andrew


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2007)

cdosrun said:


> Hi Cutlery Lover,
> 
> Thank you for the examples and thread I am not sure if these are what you are after as my example is more of a copy than a counterfeit so I will happily take the photos off if you would like.


 
Your welcome, and please keep these here, this looks to be a fake too, and your very perceptive to have known that, I have not thought of kitchen cutlery to be another target for fakes, but why not, its just as popular as any other items that are faked these days...Thanks for sharing! good pics too...they show the differences very well! :twothumbs


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks from me too. You put in a lot of time and effort. 

Fakes can be fun if you have the right attitude ---------

I got a big chuckle out the left-over new 2006 "Ninia" motorcycle for $2,000 advertised in this mornings classifieds. I didn't have time to call.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2007)

BIGIRON said:


> I got a big chuckle out the left-over new 2006 "Ninia" motorcycle for $2,000 advertised in this mornings classifieds. I didn't have time to call.


 
hahaha


----------



## knifebright (Nov 30, 2007)

IT very well could be that you have a Fake Global. 
However i have two exact models that feature the Counterfit features and they are 100% real Globals. 
Global makes two distinct lines of each model, one full solid handle, one hollowed out handle with pointier divits. Its for the pro-chef to be able to have forward/backwards balanance options. 
lighter, different letters, hollow feel and ting sound but every bit a Global, price and all.

Of cource you may have a counterfit as anything is possible but mine were purchased on purpose and very much are real. 
You could have a better night sleep !!!!
JIMMY


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, there's that Benchmade from DX! The fake Boker AFT-1 I got from there can't be much better.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2007)

Omega Man said:


> Hey, there's that Benchmade from DX! The fake Boker AFT-1 I got from there can't be much better.


 

Yup, ok, these are from DX, lol, I din't want to say, but since this is CPF and most guys here already know of them, wel now you know, lol...I actually got these knives on a whim, I placed an order for a bunch of the keychain LEDs, and wanted to try the new 10mm ones too (great throw by the way on those!) and a few other gadgets and decided last mionute to try the knives...I actually had the boker on ym order as well as the cold steel knife, but both were taken off my order becasue of complaints they decided to take them off the site, plsu if you check out cold steels website they have a whole thgin about counterfeits, and they contacted DX! So they might have a lawsuit on the way, but im not sure about that...


----------



## cdosrun (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Cutlery Lover, I think the Globals are quite widely counterfeited and I have certainly seen quite a few on EBay. I have three Spydercos but the UK is so tight on knife laws I haven't really got into the pocketable knives as I have just carried a SAK (just replaced it with a UKPK now); if I walked out the door with the ZDP-Endura rather than the UKPK and without justification, it could automatically be worth 5 years in prison here soon.



knifebright said:


> IT very well could be that you have a Fake Global.
> However i have two exact models that feature the Counterfit features and they are 100% real Globals.
> Global makes two distinct lines of each model, one full solid handle, one hollowed out handle with pointier divits. Its for the pro-chef to be able to have forward/backwards balanance options.
> lighter, different letters, hollow feel and ting sound but every bit a Global, price and all.
> ...



Thank you Knife Bright, that is really interesting; I knew there were a few different types, the top one in the photo is a fully forged and the Deba is a stamped blade with welded handle but I didn't realise that there were a variety without any mass in the handle (all of mine except the GSF range do).

I questioned the seller on the knife and he told me that his secretary had brought it back from Japan for him so he was surprised it wasn't genuine. I will certainly look a little deeper into it now, I hadn't thought about it in a couple of years.

Andrew


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2007)

cdosrun said:


> Thank you Cutlery Lover, I think the Globals are quite widely counterfeited and I have certainly seen quite a few on EBay. I have three Spydercos but the UK is so tight on knife laws I haven't really got into the pocketable knives as I have just carried a SAK (just replaced it with a UKPK now); if I walked out the door with the ZDP-Endura rather than the UKPK and without justification, it could automatically be worth 5 years in prison here soon.
> 
> 
> Andrew


 
Sorry to hear that...I knew the knife laws in the UK were bad, but I didn't realize they were getting worse...I use to complain that I could not carry a balisong in my state, but thinking that many people are just limited to a sak, well its upsetting...a person should be able to carry whatever kind of knife/tool they want in case they need it...


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 30, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> I actually had the boker on ym order as well as the cold steel knife, but both were taken off my order becasue of complaints they decided to take them off the site, plsu if you check out cold steels website they have a whole thgin about counterfeits, and they contacted DX! So they might have a lawsuit on the way, but im not sure about that...



Ooo, maybe we have collectors items now.


----------



## dano (Nov 30, 2007)

Counterfeits are an unfortunate side effect of cheap overseas manufacturing and the lack of any sort of repurcussion.

The Benchmade Stryker counterfeit on the DX site is criminal in its blatancy. I wonder how many unsuspecting people have bought that garbage thinking it's a real Stryker?

What can Benchmade due to protect its rights overseas? Not much, if anything. 

The consumer can do a lot through his/her wallet, and not patronize those places that sell counterfeits. Unfortunately, quite a few people see price first and everything else is a distant second.

-dan


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2007)

dano said:


> Counterfeits are an unfortunate side effect of cheap overseas manufacturing and the lack of any sort of repurcussion.
> 
> The Benchmade Stryker counterfeit on the DX site is criminal in its blatancy. I wonder how many unsuspecting people have bought that garbage thinking it's a real Stryker?
> 
> ...


 
very true...but at least people with some common sense don't get suckered in to them...I mean even if you know nothgin about knives, and lets say you just heard that this compnay Benchmade makes nice knives...when you see the price tag of $8, you gotta ask yourself if its real, am I right...So anyone actually buying these can't trust that they are genuine...what I am worried about si poeple buying them then reselling them at the real ones price tag...like on ebay, or other sites...when that happens then what? You know, most of us buy knives online and can't inspect the knife 1st before we put out $ out there...thats what this is really about is letting people be aware that there are fakes out there so they will be more cautious when spending their money, thats all...but its so hard these days with everyone buyign thigns online and through catalogs...Sometimes you really don't know what you paid for until it shows up at the door...:shrug:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok guys, here are some pics for the thread I promised...


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, now each one....


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2007)

An excellent thread. Thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 5, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> An excellent thread. Thanks for taking the time to make it.


 
No problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kostoglotov (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 5, 2007)

Kostoglotov said:


> Excellent work!


 
Thanks, and....... :welcome: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolf (Dec 7, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Ok, now each one....


Oddly the benchmade logo you pointed out as counterfeit is almost a exact match for the real thing some Benchmade logos do have antenna, which really annoys me. As for the major tells that its not a real benchmade would be the big sloppy space around the thumb pivot and the buttonhead cap screws on the back edge. The serrades are wrong (they did make a 910SBKD2 (duel edge)) the one other thing is the 910 is a discontinued model. Funny thing is my edc carry knife is a 905S miniStriker pre-production model stamped Jan 98


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2007)

Wolf said:


> Oddly the benchmade logo you pointed out as counterfeit is almost a exact match for the real thing some Benchmade logos do have antenna, which really annoys me. As for the major tells that its not a real benchmade would be the big sloppy space around the thumb pivot and the buttonhead cap screws on the back edge. The serrades are wrong (they did make a 910SBKD2 (duel edge)) the one other thing is the 910 is a discontinued model. Funny thing is my edc carry knife is a 905S miniStriker pre-production model stamped Jan 98


 
thats a good point you know, just because these are counterfiet knives doe snot man that the exact logo makes your knife a counterfeit too, the easist way to tell if a knife is not the real thign is general quality of the knife, on this one specifically, the screws are sloppy, the fit and finish if way off that of a real benchmade, and the serratiosn are deffinatly not right compared to other benchmade serrations...and many more thigns are wrogn with this knife...I just wanted to point out the logos as an example, but to anyone reading this, do not wright off your knife as a fake just by the logo...So thanks you brought up a very good point! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 27, 2007)

The fourth one looks just like my gerber kiowa, except there is no serration which is supposed to be 3/4 on a inch at the rear of the blade. Is it supposed to copy the kiowa?

-Evan


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 27, 2007)

Lightguy27 said:


> The fourth one looks just like my gerber kiowa, except there is no serration which is supposed to be 3/4 on a inch at the rear of the blade. Is it supposed to copy the kiowa?
> 
> -Evan


 

Yeah, it is suppose to be a copy of that geber...the quality is poor though, and I am sure once you got it in your hands you would know something wasn't right...


----------

